# The Fleshlight



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 7, 2011)

Whose tried one of these things? I listen to Joe Rogans podcast pretty often and each episode is sponsored by the Fleshlight.

A dildo is perfectly acceptable for a woman to own, I say so are these, what do you think?

Would you ever have any objections to using one?


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 7, 2011)

I own one! The flesh colored mouth type. It was a thrill for the first month or so, but I rarely break it out anymore. It's a chore to clean. It's pretty good, definitely worth the money. Go for it, Pad


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Dec 7, 2011)

I dont see anything wrong with it! I've thought about it, I'm single at the moment so might get one. Hey if Joe Rogan jerks off with a flesh light then I'm sold! Hahahaha


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 7, 2011)

tyler.durden said:


> I own one! The flesh colored mouth type. It was a thrill for the first month or so, but I rarely break it out anymore. It's a chore to clean. It's pretty good, definitely worth the money. Go for it, Pad


Lol that seems to be the biggest gripe I hear about em, a bitch to clean. It's a bitch to clean up anyway, I'm considering it lol! I just don't have a place to keep it, what, on the shelf next to the grow nutes? lmao


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 7, 2011)

The self-cleaning sort is so much better ... even with full Attitude Package. cn


----------



## bkbbudz (Dec 8, 2011)

I have one, named her Taylor (as in Swift..YUMMY!) She is never tired, no headaches, no bleeding, no bitching or nagging, and I don't need a johnny cap. She never gets jealous if I bring home some comapny and she will never cheat on me. I say go for it.


----------



## socaliboy (Dec 8, 2011)

LOL how sad does your life have to be to jerk off into a flashlight hahahaha


----------



## Dmitri (Dec 8, 2011)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Whose tried one of these things? I listen to Joe Rogans podcast pretty often and each episode is sponsored by the Fleshlight.
> 
> A dildo is perfectly acceptable for a woman to own, I say so are these, what do you think?
> 
> Would you ever have any objections to using one?


Try one of these, far superior to the fleshlight.
http://www.realdoll.com/


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 8, 2011)

Lulz! If I had $3,500 to spend!


----------



## The Chemist Brothers (Dec 8, 2011)

when i visited japan in highschool, they had these for sale, they are like cups you can jerk off in and dispose of. quite useful tbh, americans hate sexuality so i doubt they would become big in the usa.


----------



## Capt. Stickyfingers (Dec 8, 2011)

The Chemist Brothers said:


> when i visited japan in highschool, they had these for sale, they are like cups you can jerk off in and dispose of. quite useful tbh, americans hate sexuality so i doubt they would become big in the usa. View attachment 1924594



Japan is worse. YOu can't watch a porn from there without the pussies and dicks getting censored out.


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Dec 8, 2011)

Capt. Stickyfingers said:


> Japan is worse. YOu can't watch a porn from there without the pussies and dicks getting censored out.


 that's porn. japan does alot of crazy shit, censorship is one of them.


----------



## Heisenberg (Dec 8, 2011)

fleshlights are sooo last decade. Estim is the wave of the future!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 8, 2011)

Heisenberg said:


> fleshlights are sooo last decade. Estim is the wave of the future!


LOL! Dude, I forgot about that!


----------



## dam612 (Dec 8, 2011)

hard to clean? turn on the faucet and run some hot water through it....


----------



## Pat the stoner (Dec 8, 2011)

My wife left 5 months ago . I'm pretty used to sex on demand , but now I havent had any all this time . These types of things I wouldnt even consider , can't say why , dont know . The thought doesnt do it for me . I know what you mean about the bitching I noticed it right away how peaceful it got at home . I still need a woman - mostly I think cause I want what kills me


----------



## Mr Neutron (Dec 8, 2011)

Heisenberg said:


> fleshlights are sooo last decade. Estim is the wave of the future!


I don't get it, care to elaborate?


----------



## Heisenberg (Dec 8, 2011)

Estim - Subtle electrical stimulation of the nerves in the glands of the penis. Estim allows men to have hands-free orgasms, 'dry' orgasms which can last 5min or more, and is the only way a male can have true multiple orgasms. (orgasm without triggering a refractory period)


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 8, 2011)

Heisenberg said:


> Estim - Subtle electrical stimulation of the nerves in the glands of the penis. Estim allows men to have hands-free orgasms, 'dry' orgasms which can last 5min or more, and is the only way a male can have true multiple orgasms. (orgasm without triggering a refractory period)


.........


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Dec 9, 2011)

just make sure your at home when they deliver it , you really dont wanna go and pick up the parcel from your neighbour ( as we all know nosey neighbours will take a sneak look at whats in the parcel ) ...............otherwise things could get embarrasing lol .
ive never used one , but i doubt they feel like real pussy , what are they made of and do you have to lube it up ? lol


----------



## Mr Neutron (Dec 9, 2011)

Heisenberg said:


> Estim - Subtle electrical stimulation of the nerves in the glands of the penis. Estim allows men to have hands-free orgasms, 'dry' orgasms which can last 5min or more, and is the only way a male can have true multiple orgasms. (orgasm without triggering a refractory period)


WOW, I never heard of that but I disagree that it is the ONLY way for a male to have multiple orgasms.


----------



## olylifter420 (Dec 9, 2011)

the only experience i have had with Estim is in the athletic trainer room getting rehab or therapy for sore or injured muscles... i have also seen these things on amazon but specifically for males...





Heisenberg said:


> Estim - Subtle electrical stimulation of the nerves in the glands of the penis. Estim allows men to have hands-free orgasms, 'dry' orgasms which can last 5min or more, and is the only way a male can have true multiple orgasms. (orgasm without triggering a refractory period)


----------



## forgetiwashere (Dec 9, 2011)

ok admittedly this thing is fairly realistic but come on wouldnt it creep you the fuck out rooting that. i dont think i could it


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 9, 2011)

I doubt I'd get off.. maaaaaaaaaaybe doggy style, but I'd have to see that plastic ass first..


----------



## beardo (Dec 9, 2011)

bkbbudz said:


> I have one, named her Taylor (as in Swift..YUMMY!) She is never tired, no headaches, no bleeding, no bitching or nagging, and I don't need a johnny cap. She never gets jealous if I bring home some comapny and she will never cheat on me. I say go for it.


 Wouldn't you be pissed if you came back in your room and caught your friend banging your fleshlight


----------



## mindphuk (Dec 9, 2011)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I doubt I'd get off.. maaaaaaaaaaybe doggy style, but I'd have to see that plastic ass first..


IDK, I kinda like those nipples poking through the shirt.


----------



## Heisenberg (Dec 9, 2011)

olylifter420 said:


> the only experience i have had with Estim is in the athletic trainer room getting rehab or therapy for sore or injured muscles... i have also seen these things on amazon but specifically for males...


Yes, it is very similar to a TENS unit they use to short circuit nerves and stop pain, or the belts and things people wear to rehabilitate muscles with electric shock. The difference is that those devices tend to induce numbness, where an ESTIM unit is meant to deliver pleasure (or pain if you wish) without causing numbness (or any harm). BTW the units you see online are overpriced and do not work well. Building a stereostim unit is cheaper (about $20) and much much more effective. An estim orgasm is the closest I have ever come to having a supernatural experience. Sex is obviously better because it involves passion and intimacy, but in terms of pure pleasure, estim is light-years beyond.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 9, 2011)

Imagine an estim orgasm while rolling your balls off! LOL! That's one to add to the bucket list!


----------



## olylifter420 (Dec 9, 2011)

Add a whip it and you are set!





Padawanbater2 said:


> Imagine an estim orgasm while rolling your balls off! LOL! That's one to add to the bucket list!


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 9, 2011)

...plastic chicks, go figure


----------



## bkbbudz (Dec 9, 2011)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I doubt I'd get off.. maaaaaaaaaaybe doggy style, but I'd have to see that plastic ass first..


LOL!! That's frikkin funny!


----------



## mindphuk (Dec 9, 2011)

Heisenberg said:


> Yes, it is very similar to a TENS unit they use to short circuit nerves and stop pain, or the belts and things people wear to rehabilitate muscles with electric shock. The difference is that those devices tend to induce numbness, where an ESTIM unit is meant to deliver pleasure (or pain if you wish) without causing numbness (or any harm). BTW the units you see online are overpriced and do not work well. Building a stereostim unit is cheaper (about $20) and much much more effective. An estim orgasm is the closest I have ever come to having a supernatural experience. Sex is obviously better because it involves passion and intimacy, but in terms of pure pleasure, estim is light-years beyond.


I have an electro ejaculator


----------



## kmksrh21 (Dec 9, 2011)

To OP.

A close friend of mine recently bought one of these for her husband.

She works in town while he's a truck driver, leaving for weeks at a time. I suggested this gift for his b-day that was coming up.

She bought it! It was the first time I had ever seen one in real life, they're pretty trippy.


----------



## GarvinStomp (Dec 9, 2011)

Nothing to be ashamed about using a fleshlight...however nothing beats a real vagina...


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 9, 2011)

GarvinStomp said:


> Nothing to be ashamed about using a fleshlight...however nothing beats a real vagina...


True, even though the support equipment can be a real bitch. cn


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 9, 2011)

What was your first thought entering a vagina? I still remember mine..

"Holy FUCK!" lol! Swear, I can still remember that 8 years later!


----------



## Heisenberg (Dec 10, 2011)

mindphuk said:


> I have an electro ejaculator


I've never used an e-jack. I have heard it described that, compared to estim, an electrojack is all steak and no sizzle. It gets the job done but the ride is no fun. Estim, particularly stereostim, makes you forget your name!


----------



## mindphuk (Dec 10, 2011)

Heisenberg said:


> I've never used an e-jack. I have heard it described that, compared to estim, an electrojack is all steak and no sizzle. It gets the job done but the ride is no fun. Estim, particularly stereostim, makes you forget your name!


I would never use it on myself, the thing is made for a bull. I had no idea there was a difference.


----------



## Terms (Dec 10, 2011)

20 BUCKS
A Condom
A Hooker

There ya go


----------



## socaliboy (Dec 10, 2011)

Padawanbater2 said:


> "Holy FUCK!" lol! Swear, I can still remember that 8 years later!


My first time my friends and I had been doing lines of e , fucking mad experience with "the entrance" lololol


----------



## upthearsenal (Dec 10, 2011)

This thread reminds me of this thread:

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/365635-absolutely-disgusting.html


----------



## researchkitty (Dec 10, 2011)

I've owned four fleshlights over the last few years..............

The most recent one ms kitty bought me for my birthday...............

You'll love having a girl who likes to use it on you from time to time.................





Cleaning it is easy, just bring it in the shower and rinse it out. If you wont use it for a while a few spashes of corn starch and it'll stay nice and dry and soft forever.

Happy pumpin'


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 10, 2011)

So what exactly is inside the Fleshlight? Rubber bumpers that simulate a vaginal canal or what?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 10, 2011)

Padawanbater2 said:


> So what exactly is inside the Fleshlight? Rubber bumpers that simulate a vaginal canal or what?


I visited the website once and you have quite a choice of internal textures. imo the best metaphor is tires:
racing slicks, dedicated mudders (mudder fucker, lol) and a few in between. Get something S&M Rated. cn


----------



## robert 14617 (Dec 10, 2011)

had to bump that link that shit was too funny


----------

